# Fingal Island 28th Jan



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Back up to Fingal Bay on 28th Jan for a morning fish, 6:30am launch time. Trolling for Kings and fishing around the rocks at Fingal Island for Snapper and Blue Groper.

Would love some company.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

I will be there, weather permitting.

At what beach do we launch?
How far is Fingal Island?

What fish could we expect to catch?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> Trolling for Kings and fishing around the rocks at Fingal Island for Snapper and Blue Groper.


maybe another bonito too


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Watch out for the pointies.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not worried, I know they are all around here though.


----------

